# Basic household shopping in Mannheim?



## Gemuse

I need to get some basic inexpensive towels, pillows, cutting board, stationary.
Is there an ikea type supermarket for household stuff in Mannheim?

Also, what are the usual stores for getting basic, inexpensive clothes like jeans pants, tshirts? C&A?


----------



## Gemuse

Or a store like Target.


----------



## James3214

There are both IKEA and C & A in Mannheim. Google the addresses. Not sure about Target though.


----------



## ines2013

You could also try 'Kaufland' or 'Marktkauf' which can be found in most bigger cities.

The tourist's info can probably offer some advice on smaller shopping malls (Kaufhäuser) in walking distance of the the city center. (Touristinformation Mannheim / Shopping streets)


----------



## Gemuse

Thanks. Ikea is a bit far away. But there is a "Marktkauf Scheck-in Center" neaby. Will check it out.


----------



## bluesaturn

Taco (brrr), Tchibo, Aldi. Tchibo and Aldi sell clothes sometimes. KIK (grrrr, smells). Target is a US shop, don't think there is one in Germany. Primark recently opened in Germany.


----------



## Gemuse

Another question: What are the less expensive heath food type stores in Mannheim? Like Whole Foods in USA? I am looking for some avocado/coconut oil.


----------



## bluesaturn

Aldi and Lidl have an organic range. Or you have to find and organic store. Google Bio shop Mannheim.


----------



## ALKB

Gemuse said:


> Another question: What are the less expensive heath food type stores in Mannheim? Like Whole Foods in USA? I am looking for some avocado/coconut oil.


I have no idea about Mannheim, but in general, Indian or Pakistani shops sell very reasonably-priced coconut oil.

I was once in need of avocado oil and ended up ordering it through my pharmacy.


----------



## bluesaturn

Alnatura (also at DM) should have avocado oil (or maybe even Tegut)
Or order it online.


----------



## Janasksft

In C&A, you can find economy costumes. There will be always a discount provided here.


----------



## Sey

Hello  Try Pocco they have cheap but good quality of some household stuffs


----------

